# High reps vs. low reps which do you prefer?



## Beefcake (Oct 22, 2015)

I recently saw a video clip of the 20 rep challenge and it got me thinking.  I've always gone for 8-10 reps at a heavier weight to "gain" muscle but this video got me thinking, along with reading other articles.  Some say that more reps build muscle just as fast and it's actually better cardio for you.  So Tuesday I did chest and bicepts.  Bench pyramid 15-20 reps up of 8sets then 1/2 the sets coming down quickly.  Same with incline, butterfly's, cable crossovers, and bicept curls.  Today is Thursday and my chest and bicepts are very sore.  So from my perspective more reps builds more strength and endurance for heavier Pr's.  Any input from others would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 22, 2015)

Soreness is not an indicator of a good workout. You're sore simply bc you're providing a new stress. Soreness also usually comes from the eccentric portion of a lift. 

Strength, size and endurance operate on a continuum. There is no rep range that works each independently 100%. The lower the reps the more strength and neural adaptations are targeted, mid range reps targets more sarcoplasmic hypertrophy, and high rep sets target endurance, lactic acid training, etc.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 22, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I recently saw a video clip of the 20 rep challenge and it got me thinking.  I've always gone for 8-10 reps at a heavier weight to "gain" muscle but this video got me thinking, along with reading other articles.  Some say that more reps build muscle just as fast and it's actually better cardio for you.  So Tuesday I did chest and bicepts.  Bench pyramid 15-20 reps up of 8sets then 1/2 the sets coming down quickly.  Same with incline, butterfly's, cable crossovers, and bicept curls.  Today is Thursday and my chest and bicepts are very sore.  So from my perspective more reps builds more strength and endurance for heavier Pr's.  Any input from others would be greatly appreciated!!



I've been doing high reps/lower weights and low reps/higher weights for a long time now. I like the variation and I think it's good to work the different types of muscle fibers and not just focus on one or the other all the time. With the lower reps/higher weight, I do see more muscle growth. With the higher reps/lower weight I get much more of a pump and seem to get more definition (as well as burn more cals). Here is a handy chart to help you figure out where your current routine has you. I'm all for variation, keeping the body guessing and stimulated.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2015)

Like 'dizzle said, do 'em all. "Surfing the Strength Curve" is how I've heard it referred to. I do 5-3-1 style training for squats & pressing but on separate days do more volume work in the 8-10 rep range & occasionally mix in 'challenge sets' up to 20 reps. 

No reason to limit yourself.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 22, 2015)

They also say to work each muscle group twice a week.  Sounds good guys, I'm gonna alternate high reps lower weight then lower reps higher weight to get it all.  I love working bicepts so that's a good one to do twice a week.


----------



## mickems (Oct 22, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> I've been doing high reps/lower weights and low reps/higher weights for a long time now. I like the variation and I think it's good to work the different types of muscle fibers and not just focus on one or the other all the time. With the lower reps/higher weight, I do see more muscle growth. With the higher reps/lower weight I get much more of a pump and seem to get more definition (as well as burn more cals). Here is a handy chart to help you figure out where your current routine has you. I'm all for variation, keeping the body guessing and stimulated.



finally, another chart. I thought for a minute there you were slipping, Dizz.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 22, 2015)

I agree with trodizzle. do both. I alternate and have had great success..


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 22, 2015)

What's a bicept


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 22, 2015)

Sorry for the english teachers out there, bicep!!  lol


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 22, 2015)

Depends, I've been so stuck on maxxxx strength, I've never given more reps a chance until recently. Did shoulders with a fellow gym member, she had me crying and shaking doing the military press with 1.25kg itty bitty weights on each side of the smith machine bar. Slow, controlled movements, rep after rep. 

In turn, this is slowly starting to pay off when the max weight days are in play.. My DL # have improved tremendously, so did my squats, bench, etc..


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> Sorry for the english teachers out there, bicep!!  lol



No Beef he's serious. He's a PLer, really doesn't know what a bicep is. 

On another note; hitting a body part once a week has always been good to me. And as for Doc's advice, he's right but it really doesn't seem like a good leg workout unless I'm limping for at least the next day.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 22, 2015)

snake said:


> No Beef he's serious. He's a PLer, really doesn't know what a bicep is.
> 
> On another note; hitting a body part once a week has always been good to me. And as for Doc's advice, he's right but it really doesn't seem like a good leg workout unless I'm limping for at least the next day.



That's just your third leg dragging brah.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 22, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Depends, I've been so stuck on maxxxx strength, I've never given more reps a chance until recently. Did shoulders with a fellow gym member, she had me crying and shaking doing the military press with 1.25kg itty bitty weights on each side of the smith machine bar. Slow, controlled movements, rep after rep.
> 
> In turn, this is slowly starting to pay off when the max weight days are in play.. My DL # have improved tremendously, so did my squats, bench, etc..



You had me at "maxxx strength" but then lost me at "smith machine bar".....


----------



## Azog (Oct 23, 2015)

I'll do 5-30 reps. 30 reps is horseshit though and usually some form of torture on leg day. Doesn't go down too often,  as I pay for it for a week.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Oct 23, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You had me at "maxxx strength" but then lost me at "smith machine bar".....



Easy come, easy gone, I guess.. 

I've been dead against the Smith machine for a good few years, buuut.. BUT.. :scared:.. It does come handy.. Besides, if it gets me the desired result, I'm using any and every piece of equiptment just sitting there, chilling in the gym.. ))


----------



## Fsuphisig (Oct 23, 2015)

All sorts of rep ranges. Whatever you can feel and get a good muscle connection and pump from


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone, just need to have a new workout plan, tired of my old routine.  Hey calcul is that you in your avi?  If so, damn you got some arms on you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

{'Calcul08'} said:


> Easy come, easy gone, I guess..
> 
> I've been dead against the Smith machine for a good few years, buuut.. BUT.. :scared:.. It does come handy.. Besides, if it gets me the desired result, I'm using any and every piece of equiptment just sitting there, chilling in the gym.. ))



I use the smith machine for one arm upright rows. Solely because of the "45# bar" letting me feel like a badass.


----------



## Lilo (Oct 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I use the smith machine for one arm upright rows. Solely because of the "45# bar" letting me feel like a badass.



I've tried that but some gyms have the smith machine anchored really well...


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 25, 2015)

Please be careful training body parts twice week - even if ones a heavy session and one light. This is how I tore my pec.....


----------



## Aopocetx (Oct 25, 2015)

K00L10 said:


> Please be careful training body parts twice week - even if ones a heavy session and one light. This is how I tore my pec.....



Do you think fatigue had something to do with your tear? Can you describe how it happened?


----------



## K00L10 (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh definitely fatigue. I was training for a competition - I was young but very enthusiastic.

It was recommended to try and train muscle groups twice a week. One heavy and once light with high reps. It was actually on the light high rep day the tear happened.  

It had not recovered from the heavy day. Looking back it was only a matter of time and was either going to happen to me or my training partner. We live and learn.......


----------



## Big Worm (Oct 26, 2015)

Low reps, whether it be light or heavy...if its light just do more sets.  Besides shit form ive seen more injuries from guys doing high reps than anything else.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Oct 26, 2015)

When hypertrophy go higher, if you want to get stronger follow a 5/3/1 or 5x5 program


----------

